# New to printing on demand, will pay for advice



## retrieveryou (Nov 29, 2020)

Hi everyone, I'm completely new to printing on demand but not new to running stores selling products (non clothing related of course). I have a store set up with shopify and can handle all the marketing, branding, customer support.

I've never used any automated printing services before and will be working specifically in the pet niche. I want to sell things like t shirts, hoodies, and even pet specific apparels.
The thing is I want to find the most cost efficient service that can help me automate the process of printing highest quality products possible, and ship them. I like love any advice, or if you guys advise me to do it another way.

If anyone is really experienced with this, I would love to pay for your time to discuss with you and get advice on discord or something.


----------



## retrieveryou (Nov 29, 2020)

If you have experience with efficient way to handle logistic process specifically in pet niche I would love to talk to you!


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

check this sub-forum for info

start the process of getting on merch by amazon (assuming you are doing you own artwork)


----------

